

The Mirrorball - raldu
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4395

======
omg2k
Fine, I'll bite. I have no idea what the hell the author's talking about. S/he
keeps it deliberately vague because failing to do so would mean "the Thing
gets in and it is less about The Thing than what The Thing happens to be
finding in the weakness in human beings". Then s/he lists some troubling
trends with the things enables (i.e. by "pointing at the thing" rather than
naming it explicitly).

I don't really see any point to this writing style though (unless the only
point is so the author can feel clever). I'm going to guess though that anyone
who understands what the author is getting at already has the same
interpretation of "the thing" as the author and thus already agrees, that
anyone who would disagree with the author (if the post were less vague) will
continue to disagree, and that anyone who could be swayed is left in
bamboozlement.

------
VikingCoder
This reminds me of Timecube.

